# Custom Tuned Ls2 Predator Results!!!!



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Today I went to my local shop, Dynotuned Performance in Chesapeake, VA and picked up my brand new LS2 Predator they had ordered for me. We get ready to custom tune it. We strap it down and run a baseline. Baseline before was 383whp, since then I've added a t-stat. We strapped it down and it made 386whp. Basically 3whp for t-stat. We then download the regular predator preset tune into the car and dyno it again. This time it makes 390whp. A/f is in low 10's from 5k up, so obviously we had some room to work with it.

After fiddling around a few more runs we consistently was getting the same numbers and a/f was right around 12.5:1. Final numbers were within spitting distance of 400whp.

The last runs under the 12.5:1 a/f were: 399.9whp/396.8wtq and 399.3whp/397wtq

Needless to say we were all ecstatic with the results. All were done on a dyno dynamics dyno sae corrected.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic numbers! I hope you can get that beast to the track soon.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey FATNICK!

I noticed in your signature you state your car is 1 of 645. Now after geting those numbers wouldn't you have to change your sig to read "1 of 1"?

Congrats!
arty:


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Haha. I like that:lol:


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Today I went to my local shop, Dynotuned Performance in Chesapeake, VA and picked up my brand new LS2 Predator they had ordered for me. We get ready to custom tune it. We strap it down and run a baseline. *Baseline before was 383whp, since then I've added a t-stat*. We strapped it down and it made 386whp. Basically 3whp for t-stat. We then download the regular predator preset tune into the car and dyno it again. This time it makes 390whp. A/f is in low 10's from 5k up, so obviously we had some room to work with it.
> 
> After fiddling around a few more runs we consistently was getting the same numbers and a/f was right around 12.5:1. Final numbers were within spitting distance of 400whp.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound too bad!!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Doesn't the Predator tuner have the ability to eliminate the skip shift feature? If so, wanna sell your skip shift plug?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You got 58 rwhp and 60 rwtq off of a Diablo tuner, LPE cai, muffler delete, and a 160 t-stat........ you sound about 25 rwhp over everyone else who's done these mods.... you either have a factory freak or you're not telling the whole story. Either way nice numbers!! Post the dyno graph!!!!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> You got 58 rwhp and 60 rwtq off of a Diablo tuner, LPE cai, muffler delete, and a 160 t-stat........ you sound about 25 rwhp over everyone else who's done these mods.... you either have a factory freak or you're not telling the whole story. Either way nice numbers!! Post the dyno graph!!!!


My thoughts exactly, He's 22hp over me and I've got alot more done than him.

Not trying to rain on your parade Nick, just seems unusual.:cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm getting hooked up for a free run on a dynojet by one of the local guys on a local forum. Going sat morning, will post results.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

FATNICK!

PM has been sent!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fat nick said:


> I'm getting hooked up for a free run on a dynojet by one of the local guys on a local forum.  Going sat morning, will post results.


Sweet! Remember to post the dyno graph!! Don't think we are trying to get you down or we're doubting you, you're just getting better numbers than everyone else. I just don't want this turning into a pissing contest.:cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I have seen Fatnicks Graph, its no Bullsh!t. He has high milage on his GTO and I have been tracking HP and TQ gains based on milage on my GTO over the first 5000 Miles. DTP has Dynoed several GTO's and all are dynoing around the same HP an around the same milage. At 500 miles I dinoed in the mid 320s on both HP and TQ when I was seeing numbers from others in the mid 340's and thaught I was way low, but have found that our numbers are right were they should be.


----------

